# lab work, could cancer be back?



## kdd1014 (May 15, 2012)

Had my thryoid out in 2007, then RAI a few months after. Had a full body scan last year, said would be my last. Blood results yesterday show my Thyroglobulin at 7.0 ...does that mean my cancer has come back? Anyone have similiar results?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kdd1014 said:


> Had my thryoid out in 2007, then RAI a few months after. Had a full body scan last year, said would be my last. Blood results yesterday show my Thyroglobulin at 7.0 ...does that mean my cancer has come back? Anyone have similiar results?


That is tricky stuff, that thyroglobulin.

Did they do the Thyroglobulin Ab as well?

The normal thyroid has Thyroglobulin in low titers but should not have Thyroglobulin Ab.

What has your doctor had to say about this?


----------



## kdd1014 (May 15, 2012)

Anti-thyro Ab negative < 2.0
Thyrogobulin (ICMA) 7.0


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kdd1014 said:


> Anti-thyro Ab negative < 2.0
> Thyrogobulin (ICMA) 7.0


It would appear that you are good but I am not a doctor. You need your doctor to confirm and I hope you let us know because we all like to learn things here.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

What have your past few years of Thyroglobulin labs shown?


----------



## kdd1014 (May 15, 2012)

my past results were negative for AB and 0 for thyroglobulin...first time that it has shown a rise. I am assuming thats not good. I should have zero not 7.0


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kdd1014 said:


> my past results were negative for AB and 0 for thyroglobulin...first time that it has shown a rise. I am assuming thats not good. I should have zero not 7.0


From what I understand, everyone has a low titer of Thyroglobulin but should not have any Thyroglobulin Ab.

However, I also understand that things get complicated in that department if one has had cancer.

So..................as I say; we all will want to know the answer to this one and I hope it is a happy answer!


----------

